# Bolt cutters



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was anxiously awaiting my new 36 in black rhino bolt cutters. They finally got here and I think they are a little more then I can handle! Prob return and order the 24 inch. What cutters are your fav? And do they cut the 50 mm?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I carry 2 different ones on the truck, 36" and 18" and if they can't cut it, I have a battery powered 4" grinder with a metal cutting disc that will!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I carry 2 different ones on the truck, 36" and 18" and if they can't cut it, I have a battery powered 4" grinder with a metal cutting disc that will!



Battery powered grinder is the only way to go... no need to carry bolt cutters any longer.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

if you are having trouble cutting a padlock....cut the hasp or chain. much easier. :thumbsup:

battery operated sawsall makes quick work of a hasp.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmm..does that mean I need' a new toy?:thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

New toys are always a "need".
I would pass on the Crapsman one though!

I switched from 18V DeWalt to Makita LXT a few years ago and am amazed at how they perform in comparison.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> New toys are always a "need".
> I would pass on the Crapsman one though!
> 
> I switched from 18V DeWalt to Makita LXT a few years ago and am amazed at how they perform in comparison.


Yea,...it's hard to switch right now when all our other tools are craftsman..keeping and charging diff batteries


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Molly77 said:


> Yea,...it's hard to switch right now when all our other tools are craftsman..keeping and charging diff batteries



Crapsman tools will break shortly.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I run a full set of Craftsman L-Ion 12V tools and have no issues. Only 2 companies make L-Ion batteries. I have a Dewalt hammer drill for sale. They want $75 each for batteries!!! It is 2 years old. SCREW THAT!!!!!


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I run a full set of Craftsman L-Ion 12V tools and have no issues. Only 2 companies make L-Ion batteries. I have a Dewalt hammer drill for sale. They want $75 each for batteries!!! It is 2 years old. SCREW THAT!!!!!


What are you asking for that hammer drill? Is it the 20v?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> What are you asking for that hammer drill? Is it the 20v?



18 volt. I'll have to dig it out of the garage. Not sure where it's at at the moment.....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

This one will blow your minds...

I still use the $125 Ryobi 18v tool set I bought in 1996 when I started doing metal stud framing. I have gone through several sets of batteries, a couple of chargers and have added other tools such as the staple gun, grinder and impact driver, but they still keep going. 

I take very good care of my tools and do not abuse them. 

Guys used to give me crap about how their more expensive tools were so much better, and I would laugh and ask how many $600 sets of DeWalt tools had they replaced because they had been stolen? That usually shut them up.:thumbsup:


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> 18 volt. I'll have to dig it out of the garage. Not sure where it's at at the moment.....


Oh nevermind, I've got the Dewalt 20v drill and impact set. Been looking to add the hammer drill if I could get a deal on it.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> This one will blow your minds...
> 
> I still use the $125 Ryobi 18v tool set I bought in 1996 when I started doing metal stud framing. I have gone through several sets of batteries, a couple of chargers and have added other tools such as the staple gun, grinder and impact driver, but they still keep going.
> 
> ...


Thats funny, I have been using the Ryobi 18v circular for some time now. No complaints. Ryobi is kind of hit or miss. Most of their products that I have owned have not lived up to their expectations. Was expecting it to conk out a long time ago. I've got two more of them sitting in the garage for when it does.


----------

